# issue with netbook touch pad



## aimeec1995 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi, on my netbook touchpad, the mouse buttons are under the touch pad, and mouse movement is still registered on them as well, so as you can imagine this is very, very annoying. Is there any way around this? it is a dell inspiron mini 10


----------



## KerryMons (Mar 5, 2019)

Word is that if this bugs you, you can use packaging tape on the pad to desensitize the mousepad.  Not an elegant solution but it appears to work.  A real driver fix would be best but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Mar 6, 2019)

thanks


----------

